#ubuntu-my 2011-01-03
<salawank> ping taqi_mycert
<taqi303> pong salawank
<salawank> morning in 2011 is awesome
<mr_pants> hello
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-04
 * ejat pokes mnajem
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> salam ejat faizul 
<ApOgEE> salam mnajem 
<yondie> salam semua
<yondie> salam hari raya
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> yondie: apa khabar?
<ApOgEE> yondie: apa bikin?
<ejat> wsalam 
<ApOgEE> ejat: mana contact nye?
<ejat> aik . 
<ejat> i dah forward .. x dpt ? 
<ejat> adei .. 
<ejat> phone u x support ker
<ApOgEE> x dpt... i guna henpon murah
<ApOgEE> henpon zaman dulu2
<ejat> bukan sony ericson ke
<ApOgEE> ye ye... sony ericsson yg dah pening... 
<ApOgEE> kdg2 dia gile
<ejat> dapat ? 
<ejat> i send rabu lepas :(
<ApOgEE> ejat: ha... dapat
<ApOgEE> thanks
<ejat> kena cNp manual gak .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ini yg mana? Petros?
<ejat> vcard i send .. 
<ejat> ya ya 
<ApOgEE> tatau la.. kenkadang ini henpon pening...
<ApOgEE> dia mintak yg baru kot
<ApOgEE> ejat: nak cerita apa ngan dia ni?
<ApOgEE> ejat: perlu submit profile dulu ka?
<ejat> intro la dulu .. ckp i nye frenz ... 
<ejat> aiyo .. chat public ka ... 
<ApOgEE> erk...
 * ApOgEE testing irsii for windows... /ver me for details
<mnajem> salam
<ejat> wsalam
<yondie> haha
<yondie> ApOgEE : bikin biasax2 saja
<yondie> besides awesome VPs nothing much goin on hehehe
<jengc0il> salamX
<jengc0il> faizul, 
<jengc0il> wb mypapit 
<KatieKitty> yo!
<jengc0il> yo
<KatieKitty> oh, still got someone alive
<KatieKitty> lol
<jengc0il> yeah
<jengc0il> still alive
<jengc0il> kat
<SuMarDi> ehem
<jengc0il> hi abg SuMarDi 
<jengc0il> awai bgn
<jengc0il> baru balik dangdut ka
<jengc0il> haha
<SuMarDi> jengc0il: belum tidur lagi
<SuMarDi> haha
<SuMarDi> jengc0il: tgh tunggu game manutd
<SuMarDi> :)
<jengc0il> SuMarDi, byk pojek msk
<jengc0il> 8888
<SuMarDi> hehe
<jengc0il> aku mau lena esk
<jengc0il> kan terbabas subuh
<SuMarDi> jengc0il: huhu esok cuti ker?
<jengc0il> SuMarDi, schoolnet dah abih kontrek ngan moe
<SuMarDi> ooo
<jengc0il> so aku kena assign solution
<jengc0il> sama ada stay ngan gitn
<jengc0il> atau langan other ISP
<jengc0il> streamy ka apa2
<jengc0il> unifi ka
<jengc0il> bajet bln2 rm600
<jengc0il> so package mana sesuai
<SuMarDi> ooo
<SuMarDi> unifi la
<jengc0il> ingat nak sub kat mmbr2 je
<SuMarDi> kalau ada coverage
<jengc0il> pekan masih belum ada
<jengc0il> hehe
<SuMarDi> huhu
<jengc0il> hanya streamyx 4M
<jengc0il> atau nak adsl biz pckg
<jengc0il> 1 fix ip
<SuMarDi> 2011 pekan tak termasuk ker?
<SuMarDi> takkan kot
<jengc0il> atau 3 x 4M
<SuMarDi> maybe tahun ni ada la tu
<jengc0il> ooo
<SuMarDi> pekan tempat PM tu
<SuMarDi> huhu
<jengc0il> tunggu
<jengc0il> 20M terus
<jengc0il> bedesut torrent
 * jengc0il nguap dah
<jengc0il> mau cuuch okok sbtg
<SuMarDi> jengc0il: hehe awal lagi
<jengc0il> layan abg SuMarDi 
 * SuMarDi kejap lagi nak tgk match manutd vs stoke
<SuMarDi> :D
<jengc0il> esok kena anta anak sek maa
<jengc0il> :D
<jengc0il> papa mithali
<SuMarDi> ooo
<jengc0il> anak*
<SuMarDi> bagus2x
<SuMarDi> hehe
<jengc0il> SuMarDi, bila lg
<SuMarDi> lebih selamat kalau hantar sendiri
<SuMarDi> :D
<jengc0il> tunggu abg piju dulu ke
 * SuMarDi tunggu jengc0il kawin satu lagi
<SuMarDi> hahaha
<jengc0il> uhh
<jengc0il> SuMarDi, cam tau2 je
<jengc0il> ada rejeki n jodoh ada la
<SuMarDi> opssttt
<jengc0il> tambah jgn tak tambah
<SuMarDi> ye ke?
<SuMarDi> haha
<jengc0il> bab kata isma halil
<SuMarDi> teka je tadi tu
<SuMarDi> tak sangka plak betul
<SuMarDi> wakaka
<jengc0il> SuMarDi, kat umah hang unifi ka
<SuMarDi> jengc0il: belum lagi... area ni tak sampai lagi
<jengc0il> puchong maa
<jengc0il> banda baru
<jengc0il> near tu usj kan
<SuMarDi> tak semua blok dpt
<jengc0il> gitu
<SuMarDi> aku kepala 03-807
<SuMarDi> 03-806 dapat la
<jengc0il> dia kena tarik copper ke blok2 kan
<SuMarDi> a'ah
<jengc0il> sbb hang dok tinggi sangat ka
<SuMarDi> lagipun tgk bangunan gak
<SuMarDi> tak tau la
<SuMarDi> huhu
<jengc0il> hehe
<jengc0il> anak nangis plak
<jengc0il> tanda suh tido le tuh
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> ok2
<SuMarDi> jengc0il: selamat
<jengc0il> nite
<jengc0il> kim salam ngan kawan2 kl
<jengc0il> the tarik kg baru
<jengc0il> haha
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> yo jengc0il 
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: 
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-05
<jengc0il> yo ApOgEE 
<jengc0il> gtg
<jengc0il> kelas dulu
<isolat3dsh33p> yo peeps
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone can tell me how to block ports?
<isolat3dsh33p> I'm using streamyx.
<SuMarDi> isolat3dsh33p: router filters are very useful for blocking ports
<isolat3dsh33p> SuMarDi, how to use that with Riger router?
<msmsm> mcm mana nak dapatkan cdnya?
<sham3804> hai semua chater
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-06
<hafizmurad> test
<KatieKitty> yup?
<jengc0il> :)
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-07
<biborn> at last
<biborn> salax--
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-08
<mnajem> mypapitsux, 
<mnajem> !wtf|mypapitsux
<lubotu2> mypapitsux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapitsux> haha
<mypapitsux> sak sak
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-09
<mnajem> hi
<pigy1> installed ubuntu alternate on old imac g3 power pc.. all install went wel and when came to boot loder selected option to load ubuntu but then screen went blank
<pigy1> read that it might be xconf issue and did cmd+opt+f1 and got user pwd login prompt, but then never took my user pwd keept saying it was incorrect
<pigy1> any ideas
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-05
<udienz> hyperair, congrats to be DD
<hyperair> udienz: thanks ^_^
<hyperair> you need sponsoring?
<udienz> not yet, i still work in Ubuntu first
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-06
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> ...
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-07
<susahsebut> hi
<ejat> elo2
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-08
<susah_sebut> salam. memang wiki ubuntu.com.my/dengan ubuntu.com.my agak lambat ye loading? kenapa ya. penatnya tunggu loading. =.=
<inashdeen> Salam semua,ihsan here
<ejat> wsalam 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> uit kuar dah 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> Helo EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> fairuz_
<EgyParadox> how are you?
<fairuz_> EgyParadox: I'm good thanks. How about you?
<EgyParadox> good
<ejat> :)
<ejat> wb SuMarDi
<ejat> wb susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> :)
<ejat> how your wkend ? 
<susah_sebut> kelantan weekend jumaat
<ejat> :)
<susah_sebut> ni baru balik keje. 
<susah_sebut> apa citer meeting? orang kuat apogee lama tak nampak pung. 
<fairuz_> halo2
<susah_sebut> halo3 :p
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Ko keja kat kelantan? Duk kat mana?
<ejat> dia pun bz gak 
<ejat> tu la .. 
<ejat> kena ade .. 
<ejat> korang kan rajin :) 
<ejat> handle jerk 
 * ejat nak ramai org baru yg involve
<susah_sebut> ye fairuz - pengkalan chepa
<ejat> jangan harap org2 veteran nie .. (termasuk diriku ) 
<susah_sebut> ko kat area sini jugak ke?
<susah_sebut> ngeteh jom
<susah_sebut> @ejat - aku tolong nyibuk je mampu laaa :p
<meetingology> susah_sebut: Error: "ejat" is not a valid command.
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Tak. Kampung aku je kat kubang kerian
<susah_sebut> oooo x jauh la tuuuu
<ejat> sibuk pun slamber jerk
<ejat> korang buat la meetup kat kelantan 
<ejat> x semestinye meetup kena kat KL 
<ejat> serata malaysia pun boleh 
<susah_sebut> kat kelantan ni xde nampak ahli ubuntu yang aktif la
<ejat> then update activities kat wiki
<susah_sebut> cite pasal wiki
<ejat> meetup sorang dua pun ok 
<susah_sebut> xde kod untuk quote ke dalam wiki tu?
<ejat> lama2 ramai la 
<ejat> wiki ubuntu dot com dot my ke 
<ejat> dot com ? 
<susah_sebut> ye en ejat
<susah_sebut> dot com dot my
<ejat> mediawiki nye standard format la 
<susah_sebut> tengah buat page untuk precise ni. kalau ada quote best sikit kot. :p
<susah_sebut> EFairuz_
<susah_sebut> @Fairuz_
<meetingology> susah_sebut: Error: "Fairuz_" is not a valid command.
<susah_sebut> hehe kesian aku x tau command2 irc. T.T
<susah_sebut> fairuz balik kampung roger aku laaa kita ngeteh
<ejat> lama x buat packaging 
<ejat> kena buat jugak seblom abis cycle nie 
<ejat> aritu kat UDS dah commit beberapa task 
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Okeh :D
<mypapit> mana ejat or fenris ni?
<mypapit> suxsux
<ejat> ade nie 
<ejat> sux2 boom
<mypapit> hahaha
<ejat> mypapit: ape cite planet ???? 
<mypapit> ejat, ada apa ek? tinggal mesej dlm fb aku
<mypapit> ejat, planet? ai dah up 3 weeks ago
<susah_sebut> planet apa niiii????
<mypapit> planet ubuntu
<ejat> planet.ubuntu.com.my Coming Soon!
<mypapit> planet.ubuntu.com.my Coming Soon!
<mypapit> The DreamHost customer who owns planet.ubuntu.com.my has not yet uploaded their website or has chosen to leave this holding page active.
<mypapit> If you are the owner of this domain, you'll find your login information contained within the emails sent to you when your account was activated. Once logged in, you'll be able to delete this page (quickstart.html) and begin uploading your new site.
<mypapit> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
<ejat> i yang terfakap ke pe ? 
<mypapit> mcm mana jadi mcm ni
<mypapit> patutnya tak terfakap
<susah_sebut> :p
<ejat> mypapit: dah beberapa minggu sebegitu 
<mypapit> 3 minggu lepas ada la i fix
<mypapit> upgrae wp semua
<ejat> owh okie2
<mypapit> oh shit
<mypapit> mesti ada something wrong dgn confi
<ejat> cuba la check ngn dreamhost sbb ape terfakap ??? 
<mypapit> **config
<ejat> which config? 
<mypapit> config dh la
<mypapit> ejat, dlm tu i ada edit2 apache sites-enabled file
<mypapit> utk optimize ram
<ejat> owh okie 
<ejat> so estimate bile bile fixed itu bos?
<mypapit> esok
<ejat> okie dookie 
<ejat> tq sifu a.k.a bos 
<susah_sebut> errr quote dalam malay apa ye?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Kalau ikut maksud dia, aku akan kata "kata-kata"
<susah_sebut> oh, petikan kata-kata = sesuai tak?
<fairuz_> petikan ke
<fairuz_> ok jugak tu
<susah_sebut> sebab aku petik sikit je dari kata2 orang tu. :p
<susah_sebut> x amek sume
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: petikan kata-kata macam ok
<susah_sebut> ooo, ok test guna tu. kalau tak cun nanti tukar balik la
<susah_sebut> fairuz ko tengah keje ke apa ni?
<fairuz_> takde la kat umah, kalau time keja aku pakai nick fairuz tu :D
<ejat> sorry2 .. brb focus kat packaging sat .. 
<ejat> mypapit: still here ?
<mypapit> ejat, yeyeyeye
<ejat> :P
<ejat> hyperair: u here ? 
<hyperair> what's up?
<ejat> i got this : 
<ejat> Checking signature on .dsc
<ejat> gpg: Signature made Sun 08 Jan 2012 09:27:12 PM MYT using RSA key ID D675DBFF
<ejat> gpg: Good signature from "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman <fenris@ubuntu.com>"
<ejat> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<ejat> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<ejat> Primary key fingerprint: 75D3 7D12 29CB 7C9A E164  A1BD 4B3D 736B D675 DBFF
<ejat> is it because my key havent been sign ? 
<deensokmo> aloo..
<ejat> alooo
 * ejat pokes hyperair
<susah_sebut> alooo
<hyperair> ejat: ah, you have to set the trust on your key
<hyperair> you can use seahorse for that
<ejat> can use cli ? 
<ejat> my remote machine doesnt have monitor for the time being :p
<ejat> lazy to put it back :p
 * ejat searching .. i forgot almost the thing .. refreshing .. 
<susah_sebut> ejat: macamana boleh dapat log meeting yang lepas?
<susah_sebut> nak cuba update dalam wiki
<susah_sebut> sesiapa: macamana nak dapatlan log meeting yang lepas2. saya nak cuba hapdet dalam wiki
<susah_sebut> *dapatkan
 * ejat pokes apisznasdin
<ejat> kena check log .. lupa suday 
<ejat> :P
<susah_sebut> hehe. lupa la pulok
<susah_sebut> orang lumut sudah sampai. :)
<fzlamn> hi all
<susah_sebut> hi
<fzlamn> hehehe... dgr ada mesyuarat, betul ke?
<susah_sebut> gitu la dengat=rnya. tp berapa kerat je yang ada ni
<fzlamn> sebab addhog punya pasal tu yg x ramai kot... apa agenda?
<ejat> bukan malam nie 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> tarikh belum ditentukan lagi pun 
<ejat> eh ade meeting ke mlm nie ? 
<ejat> :p
<fzlamn> cis... kena prank la nih?
<susah_sebut> lol kita kena troll
<ejat> sy ade cakap ke meeting malam nie ? i cakap bile nak meeting kan ? 
<ejat> ke i salah cakap ? 
<fzlamn> sabo je la.... dh alang2 ni, baik ckp benda2 yg berfaedah kn. 
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> salah kepahaman. 
<fzlamn> betol la.... nk buat awal thn nye AGM kn?
<ejat> erk 
<ejat> agm ? 
<ejat> pernah ade AGM ker ?
<susah_sebut> :D adoi ejat neh
<susah_sebut> apogee sibuk ejat kena amek aleh jadi pengerusi la
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> ramai jerk boleh amik alih
<fzlamn> xpe, kta hang out je kat sini.... 
<fzlamn> lobotu2 blh amek alih kot....
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<ejat> dia save log jerk 
<susah_sebut> sapa2 la. masalahnya xde yang nak step up pun. 
<ejat> btw .. seperti yg i cakap td .. 
<ejat> u all buat la activity kat tpt masing2
<ejat> then update kat wiki 
<ejat> step up pe ? 
<ejat> step up dance?
<susah_sebut> saya nak cuba ikut yang kl tu dulu lepas tu maybe nak cuba buat kat kelantan kot? sebab belum pernah ada pengalaman meetup
<ejat> susah_sebut: buat lepak kedai kopi pun ok jerk 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> sembang2 pasal ubuntu pun dah kire aktiviti
<susah_sebut> x kisah cuma x pernah rasa ni jadi masih belum ada keberanian. 
<susah_sebut> Fazil Amin: aku buat kat kelantan nanti ko kena turun dari lumut :p
<ejat> :P
<inashdeen> salam im in here. updates?
<inashdeen> tiada komunikasi di sini :(
<susah_sebut> eheh
<susah_sebut> xde meeting hari ni
<susah_sebut> ejat cuma tanya bila nak meeting
<susah_sebut> previous chairman pulak sedang sibuk
<ejat> adeh .. miss comm la nie .. 
<inashdeen> kui kui kui
<ak47suk1> testing3 1 2 3
<inashdeen> boleh je bincang pape kt sini
<inashdeen> muahaha
<ak47suk1> kat sana baru 4 ptg kan inashdeen ?
<inashdeen> 4 sotongah. tapi dah nak maghrib da :)
<inashdeen> ni pun xleh lamo2 sangat. exam 12 jan
<ak47suk1> ping ejat 
<inashdeen> ada pape yang nk dibincangkan tak?
<ak47suk1> wb fzlamn 
<susah_sebut> ejat mintak buat aktibiti kat tempat masing2 untuk tahun ni. 
<fzlamn> hi semua... 
<susah_sebut> susahsebut < jurucakap :p
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hi
<ak47suk1> kena set tarikh utk online meeting
<ak47suk1> dah 2 bulan kita takde meeting
<fzlamn> sepatutnya berapa kali setahun?
<ak47suk1> meetingology pun dah bosan tercongok takde keja 2 bulan
<meetingology> ak47suk1: Error: "pun" is not a valid command.
<susah_sebut> chairman sibuk ak47suk1 amek alih
<ak47suk1> https://www.facebook.com/events/216550908427521/
<susah_sebut> jadinya bila tarikh yang dicadangkan?
<ak47suk1> sape yg boleh follow
<ak47suk1> penunu bunsen guna nick apa kat sini? :P
<susah_sebut> dah ada 10 orang confirm. maybe 25 orang. kalau datang semua kira grand dah tu
<susah_sebut> mampat McD
<fzlamn> lokasi?
<ak47suk1> aku pun set maybe lagi kot kat event tu
<susah_sebut> lokasi McD desajaya kepong
<susah_sebut> dari lumut senang je nak sampai tu :p
<susah_sebut> 1.30 tengahari - penunu bunsen dah tukar tarikh
<susah_sebut> eh dah tukar lagi
<susah_sebut> start 12.30 - 9.00 mlm
<ak47suk1> perlu ke aku nak bawak laptop aku ke sana?
<ak47suk1> berat jugak nak pikul laptop asus tu darinilai :P
<susah_sebut> perlu laaaa penunu nak buat muvie sharing fest :p
<susah_sebut> x kena halau ke duduk lama2 kat McD tu. 12.30 - 9.00 mlm?
<fzlamn> insyaAllah sampai la nnt. 
<ak47suk1> aku baru ambik real steel, 3 idiots 720p
<ak47suk1> batman collection 1080p bakal menyusul :P
<susah_sebut> hehe tu sume bakal disedut oleh aku la nanti. 
<fzlamn> respon baik pun byk gak tu.... 
<susah_sebut> aku jumaat tu dah kat sana. lepak taman ehsan. depan je dengan desajaya tu
<ak47suk1> hu3
<fzlamn> ada tpt lepak x? sy ni bujang, ingat nk tdo je dkt2 area tu terus.. ahad balik la lumut. 
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: aku lepas meetup terus balik kelantan la pulak. sebab ahad malam tu nak kejar ketapi - balik johor pulak. 
<susah_sebut> kalau tak boleh je port hostel tempat keje lama aku tu kalau ko sanggup. 
<ak47suk1> kosong ke hostel tu susah_sebut ?
<susah_sebut> ada la pekerja sekarang. tp dia duduk sorang je. itu pun kalau member dia tkde datang laaaa
<susah_sebut> Fzlamin: on le chat fb kejap
<inashdeen> jap,ni meeting irc ke physical meeting?
<susah_sebut> ni bukan meeting cuma bual2 kosong - sehingga irc makin kosong xde orang. 
<fzlamn> kosong dh ke? 
<susah_sebut> entah - senyap je
<susah_sebut> kita je yang memekak XD
<fairuz_> selalu memang kosong keke
<fzlamn> =P
<fairuz_> korang selalu2 la lepak sini
<fairuz_> kesian aku sorang2 hari2
<fzlamn> selalu juga lepak tp sunyi sepi
<inashdeen> toink toink
<inashdeen> ha, kalau ada org kt sini nak nyibuk sikit leh
<inashdeen> meor bu ada?
<inashdeen> cian fairuz, sabar2
<fairuz_> fzlamn: susah_sebut: Tak tido lagi ka? esok kerja :D
<fzlamn> biar la keja pun... =D
<fzlamn> senyap je... =D
<fairuz_> :D
<fzlamn> fairuz : online 24 jam ke?
<gingerboy92> test3
<ejat> test
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gingerboy92> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<fairuz_> spam ni keke
<fairuz_> gingerboy92: ^
<gingerboy92> haha.. terpaste..:P
<fairuz_> tak tidoo lg ke
<ejat> fairuz_ :  apa bikin
<fairuz_> ejat: tengah makan dinner :D
<ejat> erk makan dinner ? 
<ejat> dah pagi buta nie 
<fairuz_> ejat: Aku bukan kat mesia ni
<ejat> opss .lupa plak 
<ejat> :P
<fairuz_> ejat:  baru kul 8 sini
<fairuz_> ejat: Tak tido lg?
<ejat> buat report .. 
 * ejat biasa la … sy hnye pekerja .. 
<fairuz_> ejat: Rajin tu buat repot tgh2 mlm.. kena anta esok?
<ejat> dah due date .. :p
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> fairuz_ : anda dimanakah ? keje ? study ? 
<fairuz_> ejat:  Aku kerja kat Texas Instruments France
<ejat> sesambil buat packaging .. dah berkarat otak .. dekat setahun lebih tinggal 
<fairuz_> keja software system 
<ejat> hulla la .. france .. dah brape lama sane? n sampai bile
<fairuz_> aku baru je keja ni
<fairuz_> tp sebelum ni dh 5 taun kt sini belaja
<ejat> sure masyuk .. 
<fairuz_> besa2 ja cukup makan
<ejat> hulla la … 5 thn dah duk sane .. 
<fairuz_> budak baru lg
<ejat> france kat mana ? nanti boleh la tumpang rumah .. wakakaka 
<ejat> ntah ade $$$ nak ke sane pun tatau lagi 
<fairuz_> dekat dengan Nice
 * ejat just joking .. 
<ejat> so kawin ngn org sane jugak ker ? 
<fairuz_> hehe dtg la tak kesah
<fairuz_> xde la
<ejat> boleh lagi ek speaking malay … bagus2
<fairuz_> aku cari org mesia 
<ejat> > 5 thn 
<fairuz_> haha selalu blk
<ejat> tudia .. sure manyak duit nie slalu balik 
<ejat> x pun … golongan berada 
<fairuz_> xde la
<fairuz_> balik setaun sekali je
<ejat> ececececece merendah diri plak 
<ejat> owh ok la tu sethn skali .. ingat setahun beberapa kali 
<ejat> :p
<fairuz_> keke tak mampu jugak aku
<fairuz_> sekali balik mau dekat 3ribu.. aku bukan org kaya
<ejat> owh .. 3k pergi balik ? 
<ejat> not bad .. naik flight pe ? 
<ejat> ke tu student price ? 
<fairuz_> xde la harga betul dah tu
<fairuz_> naik Emirates
<fairuz_> kalau naik MAS takpun Airfrance mmg mahal
<fairuz_> kena naik airline arab
<fairuz_> diorang murah, pastu kualiti bagus.
<ejat> ok ok .. 
<ejat> airasia ? 
<ejat> emirates ek 
<ejat> tatau la mak aku betul ke x nak ke sana tahun nie lepas pencen
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> Airasia murah jugak
<ejat> tp time ke orlando aritu naik lufthansa … mmg tobat la x kan pakai duit sendiri .. dekat 10k++ 
<fairuz_> tapi dia pegi Paris
<ejat> berterima kasih kepada Canonical je la kerana sponsor
<fairuz_> aku belah selatan, malas nak naik g paris. Uih mahal tu 10K++. Beli lambat ke
<ejat> ooo Paris ek .. intercity bleh naik tren kan ? 
<fairuz_> aah ada train
<ejat> 2.5k++ EURO 
<ejat> opss .. btw .. kat sane still sunday ke? 
<fairuz_> aah baru 8pm .. 
<ejat> best nye … 
<fairuz_> Aku prefer malaysia sebenarnya
<ejat> i wish boleh kembali ke wkend .. hehe .. x ready nak bekerja . mood berehat .. 
<fairuz_> tapi keja la kejap nak amik experience
<ejat> tp kalau balik MY bleh demand kah?
<ejat> :P
<fairuz_> boleh la jugak kalau ada experience
<ejat> kalau texas instrument kt keramat tu bleh mintak gaji france ?
<ejat> :)
<fairuz_> Yang tu kilang, domain yang aku buat tak masuk
<fairuz_> tu yg tensen jugak tu, kalau tak boleh jugak mintak trensfer ke ape ke
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> ic ic 
<ejat> ko leh cakap france ok la duk sane .. 
 * ejat teringin gak nak merantau .. 
<fairuz_> Aah ok ler, dah duk lama
<fairuz_> Bagi aku kalau merantau pegi kejap2 takpe
<fairuz_> bercuti melancong ke best la
<fairuz_> kalau duk lame2 tak best sgt
<ejat> owh 
<fairuz_> takde mamak, takde makanan mesia etc
<ejat> x pe tpt area muslim/malay kat sane ?
<ejat> xde*
<ejat> x pe la .. ko masak la roti canai sendiri 
<fairuz_> malay takde.. arab ramai la sini
<fairuz_> jadi boleh la beli benda2 mentah.. kena masak sendiri
<ejat> buat teh tarik sendiri 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> teh tarik aku beli teh tarik segera dari mesia
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> boleh bawak ek masuk france
<ejat> france x strict mcm ke AUS or US la ek 
<fairuz_> Aku tak pernah pegi dua2 tu, jadi tak tau sangat
<ejat> owh .. 
<fairuz_> Aku dengar2 sepatut mmg tak boleh bawak masuk makanan kering ke ape
<fairuz_> tapi asalkan tak kena tahan ngna kastam time kuar arrival tu ok je hehe
<ejat> sure dah khatam EURO ko ronda2 kan 
<ejat> :(
<ejat> bestnye .. 
<fairuz_> bole la hehe
<gingerboy92> tahu aku saper?
<fairuz_> mesti la tau
<fairuz_> tgk whois tau la
<ejat> syukri lajin ? 
<fairuz_> keke :D
<ejat> jadinya ? 
<ejat> fairuz_ : ko develop using lang apo ? 
<fairuz_> ejat: C ngan assembly. Pastu banyak bash script la untuk automation.
<gingerboy92> eh. pandainya korang.. haha
<ejat> ic ic .. 
<ejat> baguih2 .. 
<ejat> fairuz_ : nanti bleh la ajo :) 
<ejat> sed , awk 
<ejat> loop2
<ejat> apogee pun sifu sy jugak :p
<fairuz_> ejat: keke ko lagi terer kot 
 * ejat skrang guna ms office jerk .. 
<ejat> pastu kejor developer suh meet dateline 
<ejat> terer ? i dont think so .. 
<fairuz_> ejat: Keke.. Ok tak developer2 nye
<fairuz_> gingerboy92: Pegi belajar array nu keke 
<gingerboy92> haha.. nak buat if else ngan switch case nih
<gingerboy92> ce ajar
<ejat> huhu … 
<ejat> gingerboy92: belajar ngn fairuz_ 
<ejat> i tatau 
<ejat> fairuz_ : developer from india 
<ejat> tgh revamp motortakul.com
<fairuz_> ejat: Oh kat texas instruments pun semua pakai developer India
<ejat> previously build using php … now converting to sharepoint 
<fairuz_> kitorang just verify diorang code ikut spec hardware
<ejat> kat maybank tu pun bersepah … 
<fairuz_> India mmg lubuk programmer
<fairuz_> negara pengeluar programmer keke
<ejat> pelbagai vendor .. tp programmer/analyst/developer ramai from india 
<fairuz_> yup sama la ngan company aku
<ejat> yups
<fairuz_> Aku rasa satu Texas instruments India tu adalah programmer keke
<gingerboy92> pakistan?
<gingerboy92> :P
<ejat> texas tu mmg MNC
<ejat> owh 
<fairuz_> gingerboy92: Apa ko nak tau pasal if else switch? 
 * ejat .. lambat nye upload to PPA nie .. adeh .. 
<gingerboy92> camne nak kasi logic gate kepala aku tak conpuse time exam nanti bila buat if else ni?
<ejat> if gingerboy92 =! fairuz_ 
<ejat> then do 
<ejat> study sungguh2
<fairuz_> gingerboy92: Kasi otak tenang, fikir flow dia elok2
<gingerboy92> if (gingerboy92 != confuse) {
<ejat> else gingerboy92 might fail
<gingerboy92> gingerboy92 == A+
<gingerboy92> else
<gingerboy92> gingeerboy92 == G
<gingerboy92> ada tips tak dari mana nak start baca?
<fairuz_> gingerboy92: Dah baca K&R?
<ejat> ko x close } 
<fairuz_> buku dari orang yang reka C tu sendiri
<ejat> K&R ? 
<ejat> ooo
<fairuz_> Buku ada siap ngan exercise diorang bagi
<fairuz_> Tapi tu C la, kalau ko nak belaja setakat if else switch tu sama la ngan C++
<ejat> 10870
<ejat> opss
<ejat> $ dput ppa:fenris/ppa liferay-portal-tomcat6_6.0.6-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<ejat> Checking signature on .changes
<ejat> gpg: Signature made Mon 09 Jan 2012 02:19:20 AM MYT using RSA key ID D675DBFF
<ejat> gpg: Good signature from "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman <fenris@ubuntu.com>"
<ejat> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<ejat> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<ejat> Primary key fingerprint: 75D3 7D12 29CB 7C9A E164  A1BD 4B3D 736B D675 DBFF
<ejat> Good signature on /home/fenris/workspace/packaging/liferay/liferay-portal-tomcat6_6.0.6-1ubuntu1_source.changes.
<ejat> Checking signature on .dsc
<ejat> gpg: Signature made Mon 09 Jan 2012 02:19:15 AM MYT using RSA key ID D675DBFF
<ejat> gpg: Good signature from "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman <fenris@ubuntu.com>"
<ejat> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<ejat> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<ejat> Primary key fingerprint: 75D3 7D12 29CB 7C9A E164  A1BD 4B3D 736B D675 DBFF
<ejat> Good signature on /home/fenris/workspace/packaging/liferay/liferay-portal-tomcat6_6.0.6-1ubuntu1.dsc.
 * ejat mintak maaf .. 
<hyperair> ejat: you probably want to use -0ubuntu1, as it's a new package that has not entered debian yet.
<ejat> thats what i notice after upload :( 
<hyperair> heheh
<ejat> now can remove from PPA ? or still like before?
<ejat> hyperair : still wake up ? dont have class today?
<ejat> i try that method 1st .. before going to svn .. checkout the latest code from branch (i need to wait until i have time again :( )
<ejat> or maybe u can advise/teach me 
<ejat> :)
<hyperair> ejat: actually got.. at 9.30
<hyperair> ejat: i'm trying to get tangerine uploaded to debian before i sleep
<ejat> ouhc
<hyperair> haha
<ejat> i really want to have class with you when u back to kl 
<hyperair> hmm tht won't be for a while yet
<ejat> i blanjer u makan ok ? 
<ejat> ahaks 
<hyperair> hahah ok =p
<ejat> do ping me when u coming back to KL 
<ejat> or else i having holiday in SG for a few day then can meet u 
<ejat> hyperair : but y my gpg for WARNING :(
<ejat> is it because i just create my new gpg key ? or not sign ?
<hyperair> ejat: you need to set your trust.. i'm not sure how to do it on the command line though
<ejat> hyperair : owh okei
<hyperair> ejat: try gpg --edit-key $keyid
<hyperair> and then in the command line there, type trust
<hyperair> set to 5
<hyperair> for ultimate trust
<ejat> "Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman <fenris@ubuntu.com>" was already signed by key D675DBFF
<ejat> Nothing to sign with key D675DBFF
<ejat> owh okie
<ejat> Your decision? 5
<ejat> Do you really want to set this key to ultimate trust? (y/N) y
<ejat> pub  2048R/D675DBFF  created: 2012-01-08  expires: never       usage: SC  
<ejat>                      trust: ultimate      validity: unknown
<ejat> sub  2048R/BF5D2715  created: 2012-01-08  expires: never       usage: E 
<ejat> ultimate … 
<ejat> is that all ?
<hyperair> yep
<hyperair> type q to quit
<hyperair> then try again
<hyperair> i think it should stop warning you
<ejat> yeah .. hopefully
<ejat> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ejat> waiting for the mail
<ejat> hyperair : Rejected:
<ejat> liferay-portal-tomcat6_6.0.6-1ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 6.0.6-1ubuntu1 <= 6.0.6-ubuntu1
<ejat> arrgghhh .. 
<ejat> :(
<hyperair> heh lol
<hyperair> why don't you set up pbuilder or sbuild on your system and build there?
<ejat> wt smurf … 
<ejat> hyperair : ok .. building environment 
<hyperair> PPAs aren't really good for test-building many times. you have to keep uploading your packages, and bumping the version number
<hyperair> and waiting for the build queue
<ejat> thanks for the advise
<ejat> previously that box got 4gb .. now 2gb 
<ejat> argh ..
<ejat> need to buy the RAM .. 
<ejat> or change it to 8 :)
<ejat> do u use .pbuilderrc ? 
<hyperair> i used to
<hyperair> but now i use sbuild
<ejat> what the diff ?
<hyperair> sbuild is closer to what's used in the buildd
<hyperair> pbuilder is meant to be simpler to setup
<hyperair> well, sbuild isn't exactly hard either, tbh
<hyperair> there's the mk-sbuild script
<hyperair> anyway tangerine's done, and i'm off to bed
<hyperair> good luck =)
<ejat> :( ok .. 
<ejat> see ya soon 
<hyperair> by the way, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<hyperair> that's sbuild
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<hyperair> and that's pbuilder
<gingerboy92> ppppppppppppppppppppp
<gingerboy92> nak tidur.. byebye
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-03
<nearst> :)
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-04
<fzlamn> Assalamualaikum dan selamat malam semua. 
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-06
<shah`> ! ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<shah`> !ping
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.009 seconds from shah`
<shah`> ok
<shah`> !seen osx64
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> Ada 2 orang yang sesuai nih (sorted): Wolves osX64. Wolves (emperor@2001:5c0:1000:a::45d) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #ubuntu-my 98 hari, 23 jam, 16 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
<shah`> !seen hackintosh
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  shah`, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ hackintosh.
#ubuntu-my 2015-01-04
<darknite> salam
<darknite> hello
<darknite> whois adlan_
<sweemeng_office> hello folks
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-01
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> 👍
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-02
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalammualaikum nk tnye, kernel yg bru release tu ok x? Sbb bru ni pki, ade yg issue wifi, ade yg CPU stuck, yg CPU stuck tu downgrade bru jd. Wifi tu tmbh flag sikit bru ok. So latest release ok dh?
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Linux 4.14.10 and 4.9.73 LTS Kernels Are Available to Download, Update Now  http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-4-14-10-and-4-9-73-lts-kernels-are-available-to-download-update-now-519176.shtml
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Ok?
<UbuntuMY1> <Vita Lamongan jatim> Mohon Bantuan dan Pencerahan Komputer saya terkena Ransomware  semua file [namafile].id-284077BB.[decrypex@tuta.io].java  dengan keterangan dibawah ini   all your data has been locked us  You want to return?  write email decrypex@tuta.io  Data-data 10 Tahun tidak bisa dibuka...  Mohon solusinya Saudara/i...
<UbuntuMY1> Zaki was added by: Zaki
<UbuntuMY1> <qamarulnazrin> @Vita Lamongan jatim, Hantar ke cyberclinic  http://www.cybersecurityclinic.my
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> @qamarulnazrin, is it free ?
<UbuntuMY1> <qamarulnazrin> Not sure, x pernah try tp tau ada service utk setelkan ransomware
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @dengmobilenetwork, Bayar. Rate tak sure
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Anyone dalam group nie pernah installed ubuntu server on Blade System HPE Proliant BL460c G1?
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Aku install centos hihi.. tapi pasang MCM biasa je sebab KERNAL Linux dah kenal
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> OK tq for information
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, dah mula nak setup ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Blom lagi dalam masa terdekat kut .. Asalnye nak setup on LPAR Z196
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Packaging architecture s390x port x support z196
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Dieorg dalam roadmap nak upgrade / move on into linuxONE
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-03
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Selamat hari lahir sifu @alterewok
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> selamat hari lahir prof... birthday January hehe
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-04
<UbuntuMY1> <HishamMA> HB prof @alterewok
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Tkasim
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Najmi:  selamat hari lahir prof SN @alterewok
#ubuntu-my 2020-01-01
<darknite> hai
<darknite> #ubuntu-jp
